# Animal Photography at its Best



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

36 Perfectly Timed Animal Shots.

Taken with high precision but most of the time just lucky shots.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...THuuWAx3UxeBcIA&bvm=bv.42080656,d.d2k&cad=rja

Roger


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks prof20

And to think some one was complaining about these links

I for one love them

Aldra


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

aldra said:


> thanks prof20
> 
> And to think some one was complaining about these links
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Aldra. These type of links also serve to put you onto many fascinating websites where you can find yourself spending hours browsing.

Sometimes, like the last couple of days when I became subject of what I regard as unwarranted criticism I feel like including a warning on posts like, 'There is no obligation to read this post', ' Open at your own risk', or, 'The poster refuses to accept responsibility for any damage to your sanity or sensitivity caused by reading this post'.

Only joking about the latter but seriously, unlike some members, I do recognize and respect the freedom of anyone in MHF to post what they want where they want on the Forum, so long as it does not cross certain recognized thresholds.

What is annoying is when I have responded to what was a perfectly reasonable suggestion by a respected member, with my own views on the subject, only to have exactly the same suggestion repeated a few months later, then again replied to by myself, then for others to ignore what I have said, and, then for them to continue to try and get me to come round to their way of thinking, as though it is some sort of competition.

What the heck does it matter where we post? Not really worth getting het up about (As I admit I have done but only in response to persistent detractors). When I get an itch I scratch it.

There are loads more serious matters on which to vent our spleens, rather than on the issue of where Jokes and Trivia goes, or even whether we should have it on the site in the first place.

As another regular poster from Leeds said on another Topic earlier today, 'Every single member is rightly entitled to their opinion, but to expect agreement from everyone is unrealistic'.

The same member also said, 'Let people have their opinions even if they are wrong in your mind, as yours are equally wrong in theirs, live and let live, pick your fights and move on, there will be much more worthwhile battles to come you can guarantee that, but they too will be mostly insignificant'.

This is how I see it as well.

Apologies for using your welcome post as a basis for putting my views, and for the fact that this should perhaps have been under the 'other' topic.

Regards,
Roger


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No apology needed

I and many others enjoy your links

I am not computer literate and welcome links that I never would have found
And as you say browse on around them

I have said before ,to me ,people on here are virtual

Some are virtual friends

Others have become more than virtual

I refuse to let virtual people upset or offend me

Virtual friends I come to understand their point of view but we both know we do not agree on everything

I get great pleasure from this site, can be as playful or serious as the next one

know absolutely nothing about the mechanics of motor homes

But travel quite a lot

it takes all sorts to make a balanced Foram 

Thank goodness

Aldra

I


----------

